# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment crer une fentre triangulaire [Sources]

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment crer une fentre triangulaire

Comment crer une fentre triangulaire.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## dutilleul

bonsoir.
toujours curieux.
 l'inventivit humaine est sans limites.
Note : ajouter la clause uses variant dans l'implmentation de l'unit AYSNoBo, a marche mieux.
Oui certainement une curiosit c'est une fentre valide mais a quoi a peut bien servir?
(cette question est destine a attiser les passions)
cordialement dutilleul.

----------


## e-ric

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment crer une fentre triangulaire
> 
> Comment crer une fentre triangulaire.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Mcaniquement, cela fait une structure indformable.

A part a, c'est un peu exotique et d'emploi limit, pour un jeu peut-tre.

----------


## Lung

Je dirais que la forme du triangle est juste pour l'exemple.
Moi, j'ai utilis les rgions pour retailler mes fentres dans une application prcise, et j'avais bien plus de cts.

----------


## e-ric

Allez, encore une connerie : une fentre triangulaire, c'est pratique pour caler une fentre ronde, comme a elle roule plus...

----------


## dutilleul

Bonsoir a tous.

aprs rflexion, je suis retourn sur le code propos. En fait c'est intressant rien que pour rappeler le caractre non magique des fentres. 
Une form est cre, mais au lieu de se contenter de laisser faire Billou, le concepteur se fatigue a dessiner lui-mme sa fentre. Cette form devrait possder toutes les qualits de l'original (mthodes etc) sauf sa plastique...
Mais attention, pour l'utilisateur il faut que l'objet expos a nos yeux merveills ait une (ventuelle) utilit, ce qui devrait ncessiter pas mal de lignes de code ce qui risque de raffrachir les ardeurs. On remarquera qu'on a une dmonstration (qui pour mes faibles capacits est quasi magique) de la faon de coder des zones transparentes, du moins c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.
Pour conclure : un effort apparament inutile qui peut nous faire abandonner notre (lire "ma") vision  souvent "religieuse" des objets graphiques de nos beaux jouets informatiques.

A plus.
Cordialement,
dutilleul

----------


## Andnotor

Bon, on va commencer par rappeler que suite  une migration du site DVP sur un nouveau systme, les sources et leurs sujets, assez anciens pour certains, sont rapparus avec une date rcente. C'est le cas de celui-ci  :;): 
A l'heure actuelle, on obtient un bien meilleur rendu  base de fentre layered, mais  l'poque o cette technique n'existait pas (antrieur  Windows 2000), le dcoupage par rgion tait utilis entre autre pour les fentre de _Hint_ et les agents Microsoft.

Ceci tant dit, la seule chose surprenante dans ce code est de crer un triangle  base de lignes plutt que de simplement appeler _CreatePolygonRgn_ sur trois points !




> Note : ajouter la clause uses variant dans l'implmentation de l'unit AYSNoBo, a marche mieux.


Remplacer _Null_ par 0 va aussi  :;):

----------


## dutilleul

> ....
> Ceci tant dit, la seule chose surprenante dans ce code est de crer un triangle  base de lignes plutt que de simplement appeler _CreatePolygonRgn_ sur trois points !
> ...


bonsoir,
Certes, _CreatePolygonRgn_ cre une surface de forme aussi tarabiscote que dsire dans une fentre (rectangulaire elle), mais pas une fentre de cette forme, ce qui me semble tre "l'important" de la proposition initiale du file.
Je ritre mes rserves sur l'utilit d'une fentre de forme bizarode, mais chacun a son propre sens de l'esthtique des interfaces viuselles...
Cordialement,
Dutilleul.

----------


## Andnotor

> Certes, _CreatePolygonRgn_ cre une surface de forme aussi tarabiscote que dsire dans une fentre (rectangulaire elle), mais pas une fentre de cette forme


Quelle soit cre par _CreateRectRgn_ ou _CreatePolygonRgn_, c'est une rgion !
Qu'elle soit ensuite utilise pour du masquage, du dessin ou de la dtection de zone, peu importe.

Ici il s'agissait juste d'expliquer un concept appliqu  un contrle visuel. Rien de plus  ::calim2::

----------

